# späte, aber dringende Vorstellung



## sanny (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 
Nun bin ich hier schon ´ne ganze Weile durch´s Forum gegeistert und habe auch schon viele liebe und hilfsbereite Menschen kennen gelernt.  
Dennoch scheint es mir mittlerweile dringend nötig zu sein, mich Euch –zwar recht verspätet- mal etwas eingehender vorzustellen.
Sonst klingeln hier irgendwann noch die netten Menschen mit den weißen Westen.:crazy 
Mein Mann und ich (stolze 35 Jahre alt) haben eine ehemalige landwirtschaftliche Anlage übernommen und bauen diese zu einer Reitsportanlage um.
Nennen wir das ganze mal „den Bereich meines Mannes“. 
In diesem liegt die schon mehrfach angesprochene “Grube, die mal ein Teich werden soll“, die sich noch in der Planungsphase befindet.
Der übrige Bereich ist mein Revier und somit „mein Problem“ (mit dem ich Euch regelmäßig auf den Geist fallen werde, wie jetzt gerade z.B. mit dem „Jauchehochbehälter“ der gerade dabei ist, ein __ Enten-Teich zu werden)  

Hier also befindet sich der Bereich für die in Obhut genommenen Tiere, die da wären Hunde, Katzen, Frettchen, Hasen, Waschbären, Hühner, Enten, Ziegen, Schafe, Hängebauchschweine, Vögel und diverses anderes Getier, allerdings wechselnder (und hoffentlich immer schrumpfender) Bestand.
Nur die Pony´s und Pferde stehen im vorderen Bereich auf dem Hof meines Mannes.

Bei den hier lebenden Tieren handelt es sich fast ausschließlich um stark verhaltensgestörte, sehr alte oder kranke Tiere, beschlagnahmte oder ausgesetzte, die auf Grund ihrer speziellen Probleme nicht in einem normalen Tierheim untergebracht werden konnten. 
Sie bleiben hier, bis sie vom Verhalten her wieder soweit sind, dass „Ottonormalverbraucher“ mit ihnen zurecht kommt, bzw sie wieder gesund genug sind, um vermittelt zu werden.
Manche von ihnen jedoch bleiben für immer, da eine Vermittlung nicht mehr verantwortet werden kann.  
Sie leben –Verträglichkeit vorausgesetzt- in Gruppen in großen Ausläufen/Gehegen. 
Diesen Tieren also ist der „hintere Bereich“ des Geländes vorbehalten.

Bei jeder Planung stehen also an aller erster Stelle die „Interessen“ der Tiere und deren Wohlergehen. Soviel zu dem „Nutzen“ des Geländes.

Nun ist es so, dass ich hier keinen „Knast-Charakter“ haben möchte, sprich: Gitter, Beton, Zwinger. Daher arbeite ich möglichst viel mit Bepflanzung, ohne jedoch wahnsinnig viel umbauen zu müssen  (letztendlich finanziere ich dies aus eigener Tasche). Es ist sozusagen mein (ehrenamtliches) Hobby! 

Schlicht und ergreifend, hier sollen sich Mensch UND Tier wohlfühlen können und die Natur, die sich in den Jahren -während das Gelände verlassen war- angesiedelt hat, soll erhalten bleiben! 

Es wird ein langer Weg aus diesem Beton-Geröll einen SCHÖNEN Ort zu machen, aber das krieg ich hin. 
Und hoffe, dass Ihr mir oft und geduldig mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht! 
(und Euch von den Katastrophen-Fotos nicht immer so verjagen lasst) 

Ich hoffe, Ihr versteht meine „seltsamen Teichideen“ jetzt etwas besser!  

Falls Fragen, immer fragen!

Liebe Grüße, sanny


----------



## Marlowe (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hallo Sanny!

Ein herzliches "Moin" für Dich sende ich aus Wilhelmshaven.

Tierfreunde mag ich! 


Marlowe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hallo Sanny
:willkommen nachträglich hier. 

Auch wir kommen aus dem Tierschutz, haben uns aber auf die Rettung Canarischer Hunde beschränkt.

Und wenn *DU* fragen hast, frag einfach


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Servus Sanny

 Gnadenhof, kann man doch auch sagen  

Finde ich sehr Bewundernswert  

Hut ab vor Eurer/Deiner Hilfe den altersschwachen oder kranken Tieren ein Heim zu geben  

Ich verneige mich tief vor Euch


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

  Viel Erfolg bei dem Teichprojekt, UND dem großem Tierhof Projekt..

unser Doggy (siehe links) stammt auch aus einer Tierrettung,..
PS:   du hast bei der aktuellen Aufzählung aber die __ Hornissen vergessen   

Viel Spass im netten Forum..
mfG. Micha


----------



## sanny (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Oh, du liebes bisschen!  
Verneig Dich vor Tieren, die ihr Vertrauen zweimal verschenken! 

Ich sag immer "Einer muß es ja machen!"  
Und auf 100 Ignoranten muß wenigstens ein so ´n verrücktes Huhn wie ich kommen um das Gleichgewicht wieder herzustellen! 

Aber wie gesagt, es war -glaub ich- nötig, das mal zu erklären.
Nicht, daß sich der eine oder andere hier tatsächlich mal verschaukelt fühlt, wenn ich diese Fotos poste! :crazy 
(meist antwortet dann nämlich keiner mehr, frei nach dem Motto: don´t feed the trolls :shock )

Klar brauch man ´ne Menge Fantasie, sich vorzustellen, wie und was das mal werden soll, und dann noch ohne großen finanziellen Aufwand.

Das bedarf dann schon ´ner extra Erklärung, es fällt ja nun völlig aus dem gewohnten Rahmen.

Und da ich auf Eure Erfahrung hier nicht verzichten kann und will, dachte ich, erklär ich den Hintergrund des ganzen mal etwas ausführlicher!

@ Micha: die -bzw das Nest- siedeln wir erst im Winter um (schmunzel)


----------



## Heiko73 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Meinen tiefsten Respekt für euer Vorhaben.    Es gibt wahrlich nicht mehr viele Menschen, die uneigennützig Aufgaben übernehmen.    

Vielleicht könntest du vom Areal mal einige Fotos reinstellen. So könnte man einige Anregungen oder Vorschläge abgegeben, ähnlich wie bei der Güllegrube.


----------



## Inken (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hallo Sanny!

Von mir ein ganz besonders herzliches :Willkommen2  hier im Forum!

Ich bewundere Menschen wie euch, die sich mit so viel Hingabe um leidende Tiere kümmern, die sonst womöglich keinen Platz mehr finden würden... Hut ab!!  

Und das eine oder andere Katastrophenbild wäre schön!!  

Ganz herzliche Grüße,
Inken


----------



## sanny (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Kleine Aufmunterung.... ich kann auch "in schöööön" (naja, fast)  und der __ Baumwürger würgt die mind. 6 m hohen, alten Lampen sooo schön zu. 
Wegmachen ging nicht, die sind alle "bewohnt"! 
Nur ein Beispiel, wie man mit Pflanzen aus "häßlich" schön machen kann. (ähäm, da war das Beet aber noch nicht "aufgeräumt"  )
Ich probiere morgen mal die neue Kamera von meinem Mann aus (psssst), dann gibt´s neue "Katastrophen-Fotos"! 

Wünsch Euch allen eine schöne Nacht!


----------



## ron (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hallo Sanny,

auch ich möchte dir ganz viel Glück und Zuversicht zu wünschen. Kann sein dass du das hin und wieder brauchen wirst  

Dein Projekt hört sich so richtig nach Permakultur an. Ganz viel Elemente, die nach einer Verknüpfung "schreien" und eine begrenzte Ökonomi, die eine Hinderung zu sein scheint, aber in Wirklichkeit das Beste aus uns raus kitzelt.

   

Viel Glück

LG

Ron


----------



## sanny (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Worte! 



> Dein Projekt hört sich so richtig nach Permakultur an. Ganz viel Elemente, die nach einer Verknüpfung "schreien" und eine begrenzte Ökonomi, die eine Hinderung zu sein scheint, aber in Wirklichkeit das Beste aus uns raus kitzelt.


Das hast Du wirklich schön gesagt! Genauso ist es!

Mich reizt sowieso alles, was andere als "nicht möglich" einstufen.  
Und natürlich die verdutzten Gesichter hinterher, wenn sie das Endergebnis dann total begeistert betrachten!   



> Kann sein dass du das hin und wieder brauchen wirst


Hin und wieder, ja?


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hei, das Gelände ist wunderschön, was man da so auf den ersten Blick sehen kann. Wieviel qm sind das den?  Ich glaube, die Tiere werden es gut bei Dir haben 
Wünsche Dir viel Glück damit und ein "Händchen" bei der Gestaltung der Lebensräume für die Tiere und Deine Familie 

VG Monika


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hallo Sanny,

auch von mir Neuling ein Herzlich Willkommen. Ich suche auf Deinen Bildern immer noch das große Chaos. Ist doch garnicht so schlimm. Hut ab vor Deinem Einsatz in Sachen Tierschutz. 

Wir sind jetzt seit 5 Jahren am "Garten entbrombeeren" und so langsam kriegen wir's in den Griff. Gut Ding will Weile haben.

Gruss Ellen


----------



## sanny (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hi Monika!

Sagenhafte 66.000 qm insgesamt, davon ca 25.000 qm bebaute Fläche, der Rest Grün- und Weideland! 

Warte, Ellen....  Du mußt nicht länger suchen...  bitte sehr, unsere Baustellen:
(PS Brombeeren -an den richtigen Stellen- sind toll, kommt kein Mensch durch! )


----------



## sanny (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Wie Ihr unschwer erkennen könnt, sind nicht alle Hallen mehr zu retten! 

Die Stirnseite auf dem mittleren Bild gehört zu der Halle, die gerade bis zur Hälfte eingeebnet wird!

In die große (hohe) Halle kommt die Reithalle. Davor der Reitplatz.

Ach, und das rote, ist das beste aller Teile hier! (von meinem allerbesten Ehemann mal abgesehen ) Ohne die beiden läuft hier gar nix!

Hatte ich erwähnt, daß auf den Schornstein ein Storchennest soll????? 
(und NEIN, der ist natürlich nicht mehr in Betrieb!)


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hallo Sanny,

6,6ha, davon 2,5ha bebaut? 
Respekt!
Du/Ihr braucht wirklich viel Mut und eine verdammt gute Vorstellungskraft/Phantasie. Vom Durchhaltevermögen ganz zu schweigen.

Ich frage mich heute im Nachhinein, wie wir so verrückt sein konnten, unser altes Haus wieder herzurichten. Klar, man ist stolz wie Oskar, wenn man das Album mit den alten Bildern rausholen kann, um es staunenden Besuchern zu zeigen.
Aber ob wir das heute nochmal machen würden? 
Ich weiß nur, dass ich es nur ganz selten bereue. Und wenn, dann nur, weil man durch ein Haus und Grundstück ortsgebunden ist. Alles andere ist gut so, wie es ist/wie es werden soll.

Wir haben nur 6500m² - die würdest Du dann wohl in 14Tagen umgekrempelt haben? 

P.S.: Kann man sich das irgendwann auch mal live und in Farbe ansehen?


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hei Sanny, so wie Du draufbist schafft Ihr das schon  In einer Ecke anfangen und immer eins nach dem Andern...Ihr seid ja noch jung 
Mir reicht unser Grundstück schon lange nichtmehr... Nirgends ist noch Platz und ich hab noch soviele Ideen... Vor allem braucht das garnicht soviel Pflege, wenn man es unterteilt in Wildniss und genutztes Gelände. Habt Ihr das gekauft, oder gepachtet oder seid Ihr angestellt es zu bewirtschaften???

Ich weiß, ich bin neugierig. Aber das hat so ein bisschen was von Aussteiger und das find ich toll  
Viele Leute sind nicht glücklich in Fabrik oder Büro. Viele träumen davon wieder etwas für sich selbst aufzubauen, aber es wird wohl soweit kommen, das man ohne 2-3 Jobs und einem 18 STDtag nichtmehr existieren kann... 
Hausfrauen wie ich sind eine Aussterbende Spezies... Das wird vom Staat nichtmehr gewollt. Am besten alle eine 3 Zimmerwohnung und 2 Kinder. Mann und Frau arbeiten Tag und Nacht und die Kinder ins Hort... So sieht die Zukunft für Deutsche Familien aus...Häuser, Tiere und Gärten werden nichtmehr gebraucht, weil eh keiner Zeit für sie hat. Das sind zwar Horrorvisionen, aber wer soll die ganze Arbeit machen wenn alle Arbeiten müssen?

VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Heee, Monika aufwachen   

Mal den Teufel doch nicht an die Wand  

Noch ist es noch lange nicht so   siehst ja an Sanny  

@ Sanny: Von sowas habe ich immer geträumt  , aber letztendlich fehlte dann doch der Mut und vorallem die Courage so ein Projekt durch zu ziehen.

Wenn man Virtuell helfen kann, nur her mit deinen Fragen


----------



## Teichfutzi (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

hallo sanny!
sooooo viel Land... herrlich!
Das sieht in der Tat ja ein bischen marode aus *grins*
Mich würde mal ein bischen Grundsätzliches zum Teich interessieren:
-wie groß ist die dafür geplante Fläche?
-wie groß soll der Teich selbst werden? (Fläche, Tiefe)
-was soll das für ein Teich werden? (Fischteich, Naturteich, etc...)

viel Spaß bei dem gasamtem Vorhaben!


----------



## Heiko73 (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Schau mal https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18506


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hei, nee, mich juckt das ganze Zukunftsszenario eh nicht so, das dauert ja noch... 
Mir tun nur meine Kinder manchmal leid...

VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

[OT]Servus Monika

Auch deine Kinder werden es schaffen  

Aber ob deine Ur-Ur-Urenkel .......

Ich denke die werden in "diese Welt" hinein geboren ......
und kennen unseren "Lebensstil" gar nicht mehr ......[/OT]


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Ok, Du hast ja recht 
Off Topic beendet...

VG Monika


----------



## sanny (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

@Monika:
Das ist gekauft! Hat mich 7 lange, nervenaufreibende, zermürbende und quälende Jahre Verhandlungen gekostet! 
(ich weiß wenigstens, woher ich meine grauen Haare hab!)  

Alles was jetzt kommt, kann nicht schlimmer sein! (hoff ich doch :? )

Fantasie? Ja!  
Ausdauer? Wenn´s muß!  
Mut? Der Mut der Verzweiflung!  
Und als der Dickschädel und die Sturheit vergeben wurde, hab ich gleich 10 mal hier geschrien!  

Aber das wichtigste: Ich weiß wofür! 

Und mit der ganzen Hilfe und den Tip´s aus diesem Forum wär das doch gelacht, wenn ich da nix auf die Beine gestellt bekäme!

Ööööh, ich hab ein Luftbild gefunden... die unterste querstehende Halle ghört nicht mehr dazu. Das neu vermessene Grundstück endet sozusagen mit dem Abschluß der unteren Hallen.
 

@Annett: wenn die schlimmsten Gefahrenquellen beseitigt sind, klar... gerne!


----------



## Annett (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hallo Sanny,

zu große Bilder einfach verkleinern oder als Link posten, wenn sie schon irgendwo im Internet liegen. 

Verkleinern geht z.B. damit: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=79 (so es denn ein JPG ist).

Was die Gefahrenquellen angeht - ich denke, uns kann da als Selbstrenovierer und Landwirte nicht mehr viel schocken, aber wir/ich wollen Euch auch nicht nerven oder gar im Weg stehen. 
Und zusammenhängende "Zeit" ist bei uns meist sowieso Mangelware.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft und nie enden wollende Einfälle für das Projekt.


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Servus

Bild ist eingefügt


----------



## sanny (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*



> wir/ich wollen Euch auch nicht nerven oder gar im Weg stehen



I wo!! Außerdem... ´ne Pause braucht man doch auch zwischendurch! 
Und "renovierungsabgehärtete" haben bestimmt immer noch den einen oder anderen Tip auf Lager!



Uuuui, Helmut... das ging ja schnell!!!


----------



## sanny (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Duckt Euch, ich glaub (hoffe) hier kommt was GROSSES! 
Äääääh, oder auch nicht (lach kaputt).
Aber wenigstens wisst ihr jetzt, wo die "Grube" und der "Jauchehochbehälter" ist. Das sind die gelben Dinger. Das blaue sind die Zäune der Ausläufe/Zwinger. Oben sieht man den Reitplatz mit Round-Pen. Aber alles "frei Schnauze" und nicht maßstabgetreu.

Extra für Annett! (und laß es Dir schmecken.... ich liiiiebe Pellkartoffeln!  )


----------



## ron (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hei Sanny,

das ist wirklich ein riesiges Projekt. Wirklich, Permakultur könnte da eine gute Hilfestellung leisten. Vielleicht gibt es ein Permakultur designer in deiner Nähe, oder du belegst einen Kurs selber.

LG

Ron


----------



## kobel (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hei Sanny,

Das ganze Objekt sieht ja aus wie eine ehemalige LPG Stallanlage, möglicherweise im schönen Mecklenburg. 
Wir hatten auch mal das Vergnügen aus ehemaligen Schweineställen ein Warenlager zu bauen. Das war echt eine Schweinerei. 
Allerdings waren wir mit etwa 40 Mann zu Gange. Aber wir waren nicht so motiviert wie Ihr. 

Mein Cousin hat solch eine Anlage zu Putenställen umfunktioniert und diese dann verpachtet. 

Aber ich glaube, das ist ganz und gar nicht Dein Ding.

Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich Euch ein gutes gelingen! 

Konrad


----------



## sanny (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hi Konrad!

Es IST eine ehemalige LPG-Anlage , genauer eine "Läuferlieferanlage" der Schweineproduktion, allerdings in Thüringen.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sollte hier auch irgendwelches Geflügel rein. Aber da ist das ganze Dorf auf die Barrikaden gegangen.
Die waren froh, die Schweine los zu sein.



 .......nun haben se MICH!!!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: späte, aber dringende Vorstellung*

Hallo Sanny!

Du hast recht, da habt ihr euch richtig was vorgenommen. Und ich dachte schon, unser altes Bauernhaus wäre ein Lebenswerk. Aber, nicht unterkriegen lassen. Wir mussten auch lernen, kleine Schritte zu gehen. Ich drück Dir alle Daumen. 

Gruss Ellen


----------

